# New CNN Poll: Should children learn to shoot guns under adult supervisiion?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/sh...o-learn-to-shoot-guns-under-adult-supervision
Your thoughts. I say heck yeah.::clapping::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How else are they to learn?

I'm not understanding the question.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

Most of us have done wrong by our kids, with coddling them till way past the age they needed it, And I will say I DID NOT. My kids know everything I know, It's part of my survival tactic , every day I get older, I will need help be it with my end of time or food . KIDS are not fragile they need life lessons to learn from, to grow , to learn empathy and kindness , and to be good examples. Too many keep their babies well babies their whole lives, and now we have a big give me it crowd. It is not government its parents fault.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

One of my best memories of my dad was him taking me out to shoot tin cans with an old single shot 22 when I was a kid. I rember how "grown up" I felt when he put up a gunrack and let me keep it on my bedroom wall. I taught my daughters to shoot, and when they grew up they both got pistols as their moving out present. My youngest is a born natural with a hand gun. God forbid, but if someone ever tried to break into her appartment it will be a quick trip to the morgue.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree. I learned to shoot a .22 at a young age. After the obligatory safety instructions. Just don't give a full auto uzi to a 9 year old girl.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> How else are they to learn?
> 
> I'm not understanding the question.


This.

Today on CNN: Should you teach your child how to drive, or just give them the keys and hope for the best?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> This.
> 
> Today on CNN: Should you teach your child how to drive, or just give them the keys and hope for the best?


Today on CNN: Should parents train their children on the use of the toilet or just watch where they step?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Today on CNN: Unicorns farting rainbows!! Coming up after the break!!!!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Today on CNN: Unicorns farting rainbows!! Coming up after the break!!!!


We're sorry, we've lost UNicorn70. But here's a fabulous holographic representation of it, and what we're doing to find it's rainbow box, every day, on the hour, for the next two months.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

NO! They should learn like every other gang banger on the street corner.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Go to youtube and type in How to shoot like a gangsta. Freakin hilarious!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Today on CNN: Unicorns farting rainbows!! Coming up after the break!!!!


I thought I heard the flatulent unicorns earlier in the day...
View attachment 6618


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Today on CNN; Viewer Poll sent to all 6 viewers. Results in 5 minutes....


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

When I was growing up, it wasn't a question of "guns". It was about learning about the world I live in. It was about knowledge of my environment. I had to learn how to drive everything, not just a car or tuck. I learned to stand when a lady entered the room. Not to impress her, not because I wanted to date her, but because that was who I was. Learning the safe and proper use of firearms is no different and should be taught by a role model with care and reverence to the awesome responsibility of exercising our right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We should be! We are taught basic first aid what to do if you randomly catch fire and many other things, so why not safe weapon handling? It should be done at a young age(elementary school)with toy guns (nerf/airsoft guns) and in middle school they should move up to bb/pelt rifles, and in high school live firearms. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Next on the news, Obama told the truth!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I learned to shoot when I was still in the single digits. It's shocking how many people today, think that is reckless!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Next on the news, Obama told the truth!


You've been watching MSNBC again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> I learned to shoot when I was still in the single digits. It's shocking how many people today, think that is reckless!


Age 5 for me. For my 10th birthday I got my very own Winchester 22.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

9 for me,taught by my father with his model 60 marlin.9 for my son,taught by me with same said marlin.My son also took up archery at age 6 and has won 3 divisional championships and 8 blue ribbons competing with other school districts.Also has 3 whitetail buck mounts on the wall as well.He just recently turned 14.


----------



## DakotaWoodsman (Aug 16, 2014)

6 for me. Do it. Teach everybody about firearm proficiency and safety. Duh.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> MGO Community Forum
> Your thoughts. I say heck yeah.::clapping::


Depends on the gun, I say. I know that I was taught to shoot at age 7 by my dad, a WW II vet, but that gun was a 22 rifle. Once I had my skills up to his standards, he put the gun away and wouldn't let me use it again:sad:  Anyway, I wouldn't let any kid fire a weapon he/she can't handle safely. Anything other than that makes no sense to me.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

My dad taught us to shoot when we were very young. I didn't really like it though - too loud. But...... when my son was 9 or so, he developed a very unhealthy fantasy/obsession with guns. It was scary. He was dealing with some emotional issues and anger issues, and I have to admit that I was worried about his future. We went to visit my brother in another part of the country, but while there, I asked my brother to take the boy shooting. Well, my brother really did a great job. He emphasized safety and responsibility of weapons, and taught my son how to shoot. The transformation in my boy was amazing. He came away with a healthy respect for weapons. The weird obsession was gone and he is now a responsible, safe gun owner.

Perhaps EVERY child should learn to shoot in safe, controlled environment (certainly not with an Uzi first.)

PS: Today on CNN: Should parents teach their children how to make healthy food choices, or just turn them loose in McD's and hope they pick the house salad and grilled chicken?


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I taught all three of my girls to shoot when they turned seven or eight. We started with bb guns shooting tin cans. Next we moved up to the 22lr bolt action and then to a 22lr pistol. Now I have one daughter who shoots competitively on a trap team, one who teaches archery classes and one who is set on becoming a TV hunting show host. (Not sure where that came from). They all still shoot with me at the range. They all have their own handguns and long guns as well as archery equipment. I think by starting them young and spending quality time with them while teaching them safe gun handling, I have brought them closer to me than if I had pushed them toward sports like so many parents do today.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

23 for me. Same year I learned how to tie my shoes. Still having some troubles with that from time to time, but for the most part velcro makes everything okay.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> 23 for me. Same year I learned how to tie my shoes. Still having some troubles with that from time to time, but for the most part velcro makes everything okay.


OK People,
If that didn't get you laughing out loud then I don't know what will!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't use a real gun until I was 18. It was an 870 express 12 gauge magnum as they called it. 3"
My mom didn't like guns growing up. So I had a co2 pellet gun modeled after a 1911 very realistic. It had a regular safety too. Then when I was 19 I got a m1 carbine. 
I did get training in grade school with a state sponsored hunting trapping safety course. And did help my uncle skin and cut meat by 12 or 13.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I say if there is a gun in the home then yes at some point children need to learn.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I say if there is a gun in the home then yes at some point children need to learn.


My daughters were born 5 and 7 years after my return from the service. I always had a loaded M1 Carbine in the bedroom closet. Unsecured, ready for immediate use.
My daughters never shot their little playmates, themselves, or anything else, except with me in a controlled environment. I started them at age 5, just like my dad did for me. One thing I did early on was to shoot a watermelon with the Carbine as an example of the power of a firearm. Sometimes little holes in paper don't convey the same message.
Today both are mothers. One keeps firearms in the home, the other doesn't.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yesterda on cnn: what will be the outcome of teaching an entire minority group that every false you have is to be blamed on another portion of society. Instilling no Sense of self worth or resposibility.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you recognize that you were failing your responsibility to your child. And that you pushed that responsibility off onto your brother.
Not perhaps. Absolutely.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> How else are they to learn?
> 
> I'm not understanding the question.


My first thought exactly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I stared my daughter with a 22 when she was 8. Moved into archery then pistols. She was on the college track team (400 meter hurdles), has a great career and a terrific husband.

I left my son with his grandfather for a few hours when he was three. I returned to admire the squirrel he had shot. with a 22. He is not yet 16, has hunted and fished on two continents. He got a 37 inch musky (taxidermist) and a goose(great meal) in the past week. 

If parents, grandparents, et all, take a good interest in their kids, great things generally happen. They learn responsibility and respect. Horrible accidents happen no matter what kind of bubble you put someone in.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe I am the only one, but no one taught me crap, I just went from sling shot to BB gun at about 10 to pellet gun to .22 single shot. and on an on. I knew even at 10 that you never never point a gun at someone (except when I shot my brother in the ass with a BB gun but that was on purpose and doesn't count).


----------

